# BMW Motorrad achieves its sixth all-time sales high in succession in 2016.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad once again sold more motorcycles and maxi scooters in 2016 than ever before. Supplies increased by 5.9 % as compared to the previous year. As of December 2016, a total of 145,032 vehicles (previous year: 136,963 units) were supplied to customers.

Stephan Schaller, President BMW Motorrad: "2016 was once again a highly successful year for BMW Motorrad. For the sixth time in succession we have been able to set a new sales record. I would like to offer my sincere thanks to all our customers worldwide for the enormous trust they have placed in us. Over the last six years, BMW Motorrad has increased its deliveries to customers by around 50% (2010: 98,047 units / 2016: 145,032 units). We are well on the way to achieving our planned sales target of 200,000 vehicles in 2020."

*Impressive sales growth in Europe and Asia*

The most marked growth in sales in 2016 was seen in all European markets. There was an increase in deliveries to customers in France (13,350 units / +6.4 %), Italy (12,300 units / +10.3 %), Spain (9,520 units / 19.4 %) and the UK (8,782 units / +7.1 %), for example. All in all, some 7.5% more vehicles were supplied to customers in Europe, including Germany, as compared to the previous year. The Chinese market in particular is continuing to show considerable growth potential for BMW Motorrad with a dynamic increase in sales. As compared to the equivalent period of the previous year, deliveries increased by 52.7 % to 4,580 units. Sales in Thailand (1,819 units / +42.1 %) and Japan (+ 6.7 %) were also well above the previous year.

As before, Germany remains the biggest single market for BMW Motorrad. With 24,894 units sold, BMW Motorrad achieved growth of 4.5% and led the market as a whole. BMW Motorrad is also ahead of the field in the relevant BMW segment over 500 cc capacity in Spain, Austria, Belgium, the Netherlands, Russia and South Africa. In the USA, BMW Motorrad achieved its second best sales result to date with 13,730 units.

*Water-cooled R 1200 GS is the most successful BMW motorcycle.*

The top-selling BMW Motorrad series is traditionally the R series. Equipped with the hallmark BMW boxer engines, the share of sales achieved by these motorcycles in 2016 was 77,787 units or 53.6 %. At the model level, the two travel enduro bikes R 1200 GS and GS Adventure led the BMW top-seller ranking. In a significantly tougher competitive environment, 12.1 % more large enduro models were sold than in the previous year (R 1200 GS: 25,336 units / + 7.0 % and R 1200 GS Adventure: 21,391 units / + 18.8 %). The touring classic R 1200 RT followed with 9,648 units (-11.9 %) in third position.

The sporty BMW S models - the supersports bike S 1000 RR, the power roadster S 1000 R and the adventure bike S 1000 XR - have developed into an additional pillar of strength within the BMW motorcycle range. A total of 23,686 S models were supplied worldwide. The share of these models in the total sales volume was 16.3 %. The supersports motorcycle S 1000 RR (9,016 units / - 5.8 %) and the adventure bike S 1000 XR (8,835 units / + 74.6 %) are currently fourth and fifth in the BMW Motorrad ranking.

*Model offensive moves into the next round.*

In 2017, BMW Motorrad continues its model offensive with the widest range of motorcycles in the company's history. As Schaller says: "We intend to remain the benchmark in the segment of premium motorcycles. To this end we will continue to consistently pursue our model offensive in the BMW Motorrad segments of 310 to 1600 cubic centimetres capacity. For the 2017 season we will be offering our customers 14 new or revised models."

The new G 310 GS is due to be launched in the second half of the year. Like the G 310 R does in the segment of BMW roadsters, the second model of the BMW G series transfers the hallmark features of the GS family into the new BMW segment below 500 cubic centimetres. In the "Heritage" world of experience customers will have a choice of five different models in 2017. The R nineT derivatives "Pure", "Racer" and "Urban G/S" extend a range that will also include the R nineT Scrambler and the freshly revised lead model R nineT. While each of the five models has its own distinct and classic form, they all share the unique air-cooled boxer engine. Whether featuring specific improvements or radical revisions, there are new products to be found in all series - such as the new R 1200 GS, the new S 1000 R and the new K 1600 GT and GTL.

The new K 1600 B is targeted specifically to the US market. With the launch of the "Bagger" BMW Motorrad is extending the luxury segment with the in-line 6-cylinder engine to include a highly emotional and exclusive motorcycle. As Stephan Schaller says: "In the years to come, the USA will be the second most important market for BMW Motorrad after Germany. We see great potential here. In the next few years we aim to tangibly increase our market share in the USA. In fact we're already laying the foundation for long-term growth by introducing new products tailored specifically to market needs such as the new bagger and the classic R nineT family in the "Heritage" segment, and we're also extending our sales and distribution structure, too."

As part of the planned expansion, BMW Motorrad is enlarging its worldwide dealer network. Especially on the American continent and in Asia in particular there are plans to expand to a total of 1,500 sites.

*Looking ahead to 2017*

Based on its comprehensive strategy, BMW Motorrad remains on track for growth. Stephan Schaller, General Director of BMW Motorrad: "With our exceptional model offensive we have laid the cornerstone for a successful motorcycle season in 2017. We feel very confident moving ahead into the New Year and we expect to see ongoing sustainable and profitable growth. These forecasts of course assume a stable economic environment."


----------



## Dishonest bmw (Jan 18, 2017)

Given the sales are so good of the Bmw bikes I'm somewhat puzzled to find that in your brochure it says nothing about the fact that these bikes I've got a life span of just 22000 miles according to the CEO in the UK


----------

